# MPG & Heki roof light wind noise



## 108182

We have just part exchanged old type Fiat Adria Twin for new shape. More BHP (120) & 6 speed box with a lot more space inside; bigger bed, bigger toilet, better kitchen but appalling MPG. My old shape 2.3 110 BHP used to do 33-35 MPG - 2500 revs at 70 MPH but blimey this new one only does 23-24 MPG at 2600 revs to 70 MPH. So looks like slightly more revs to speed but surly this cant make all that amount of difference. anyone got any suggestions.
Haven't got any reversing problems or water ingress like so many others as these have been corrected..... or so I'm told! Fingers crossed.
We do get lots of wind noise from the forward Heki roof light and wonder if anyone has had a baffle fitted to deflect wind? Old van had different type of light with two clamps and restricted opening and made no noise.


----------



## Zebedee

This is not what you want to hear, but I have had 40mpg out of ours.

It is a Peugeot though, and I think they are much better than Fiats for MPG. :? 

The average is more like 34 to 36mpg, and that's staying with the lorries on the motorway, so not exactly dawdling.

Sorry

Dave


----------



## Suenliam

(This is from someone who does not know how to open the bonnet of her car  ). Could your MPG have anything to do with it being a new engine if it is?

Sue


----------



## 108182

Thanks Dave that's really cheered me up


----------



## 108182

Hi Sue, Yep that may be the case. I suppose when I've bought up the Gulf reserves of fuel and done the miles it'll be better. Do you get this noise from Heki roof light?


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Berserker. How are you?

You will see from my details that AuntieSandra and I have an Adria. OK, it's a conversion on a chassis cab, 2.3l... well have a look at the bottom of this post.

I have to tell you, I was astonished by the MPG. At 30.44, it's the best I've ever managed, on mixed roads too. It also includes a 45 minute static engine run, when off hook-up, to put some power back into the leisure batteries. 

But it has taken a year to get there, as the engine has loosened up. Yes, Sue, it does make a difference. We're due in France in June. More sedate motoring, I hope to improve on 30.44!!

We also have a forward skylight but it's not wind noise that bugs me, it's the bl**dy rattle! It'll get sorted though. I hate rattles! :evil:


----------



## 108182

I'm fine thanks UncleNorm. luckily we don't as yet have any rattles, as yet, other than things in cupboards and this new engine is really quite which makes the wind noise worse. I don't know if I've seen or just imagined seeing a baffle on a Murvi. Any knowledge?


----------



## Pammy

The heki on our 2006 Tribute used to rattle. We solved the problem by drawing the flyscreen across whilst travelling. No more rattles.

Pammy


----------



## kenp

Why not convert your fixed ventilation to sealed (provided you have other fixed ventilation).

There are seals for both the Midi (BG1521)and Mini (BG1327 about £10 including P&P) which will cut down the draught and wind noise.

To see the spares diagrams and to order parts go to:

www.leisurespares.co.uk

Open "Contact" page then on LHS click on Seitz Heki Rooflights then pick the appropriate size. You will then see the engineering drawing followed by the "exploded" parts diagram and below that the parts list.

If you phone or email Leisure spares you will find them most helpful.

Kenp


----------



## Zebedee

UncleNorm said:


> I hate rattles! :evil:


Know just what you mean Uncle - I live with one.

Ooops!  

As I mentioned before, I think the Peugeot engine returns a better mpg than the Fiat one.

Uncle is quite correct of course. It will improve quite a lot as it beds in, though it often takes anything up to 10,000 miles for the full benefit to be noticed.

I have exchanged notes with several owners of similarly bodied Fiats and Peugeots, and the Fiat owners don't seem to get quite such good economy.

A great deal depends on the weight of the right boot though. It's a heck of a slab to push through the air, and the difference between 50mph and 60mph is something like 5mpg.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## 108182

Thanks Kenp, I've just looked at site. pretty good.


----------



## 108182

Hi Pammy, Yep I'll try that first. Thanks


----------



## rowley

My Twin is on the 2.2 litre 100mj and gives me 32mpg overall. At 70mph the revs are 3000
I get no wind noise at all from the Heki.
The Twin does give me more rattles than I have experienced on previous motorhomes. After a weekend away in rather cold temperatures I feel that the Twin does not retain the heat as well as my previous coachbuilts. However it is the first conversion in which I have been able to fully empty the fresh water tank.


----------



## 108182

Hi rowley, I think the Twin is insulated to Cat 2 i.e. able to heat up to 20C in two hours when outside is 0C but maybe more as all pipes and tanks are either inside or heated. Insulation is only 1cm in walls-ceiling-floor though! We've only been in -6C with Silver Screens on and we were toasty warm.
We maintain night time temp with small oil radiator as noiseless. Truma timer turns on heat before we venture out.
Cheers


----------

